# convertidor de audio digital a analogico



## lobo zea (Mar 9, 2008)

salu2
necesito un preamplificador de audio que me convierta una señal digital de audio a analogica, alguien conoce algun proyecto sencillo de montar?
gracias


----------



## Nico666 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hola  

lo que puedes usar para convertir cualquier señal digital analogica , es utilizando un convertidor digital analogico DAC, los mas comunes son los DAC 0800A, la verdad no me acuerdo muy bien del integrado pero puedes buscar su datasheet en la red y ver cuales son los tipos de  DACA's que hay, seguro hay uno para señales de audio, no es complicado montar un circuito para este tipo de componentes, tal ves el problema seria lograr ajustar la frecuencia del reloj del DAC.
http://cmpmedia.globalspec.com/ProductFinder/FindProducts?query=DAC

espero te sirva de algo


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 16, 2008)

Capas que esto te sirva, yo estoy evaluando la posibilidad de armarlo

http://www.fedde.nu/audio/nonoz3.html


----------

